# Carbon Ones in Canada?



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Anyone know if any Canadian stores are stocking these in the spines stiffer than 600?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Stan call George! He has em!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I was at the Bow Shop last Saturday and the staff (not George) I spoke with weren't even aware that these came in sizes stiffer than 600s. The Nook only lists them down to 600 on their website.

If anyone happens to be there, can you see if they do have 500s?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> I was at the Bow Shop last Saturday and the staff (not George) I spoke with weren't even aware that these came in sizes stiffer than 600s.


Surely you weren't surprised by this.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

These fine people I'm sure have what you're looking for:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=38_79_65&products_id=12442

And don't start talking about not being able to ship Easton stuff to Canada. There are ways around that.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Surely you weren't surprised by this.


take it easy Matty there going through a transition period with new staff who are new to the world of archery and hunting!! We were all there at one time and didn't know hardly anything!! On the brighter side of the spectrum they do know have our World Champion doing training seminars and bow setup from start to finish and bow tuning with the staff on a one on one basis!!!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Moparmatty:

A I don't want to have to wait unknown weeks for delivery from the US (thanks, Canada Customs) and pay a ton for shipping.

B: Since Lancaster will not ship Easton target arrows and components outside the US - dictated to them by Easton (at least last time I spoke with someone at LAS), the "ways around that" would involve having things shipped to someone else in the US and getting them to ship the items to me, involving even more time and expense.

C: The Bow Shop people would have been more than happy to order the items once they were aware that they were now available, but I didn't ask them to, yet. 

D: I haven't decided if I want to buy these yet. I just wanted to know if anyone in Canada had them in stock. If you don't have an answer to the question, kindly do not thread crap.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> Moparmatty:
> 
> A I don't want to have to wait unknown weeks for delivery from the US (thanks, Canada Customs) and pay a ton for shipping.
> 
> ...


Whatever Stan. I did have an answer to your question. You just didn't like what you read.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

mrolex77 said:


> take it easy Matty there going through a transition period with new staff who are new to the world of archery and hunting!! We were all there at one time and didn't know hardly anything!! On the brighter side of the spectrum they do know have our World Champion doing training seminars and bow setup from start to finish and bow tuning with the staff on a one on one basis!!!


All great news. :thumb:
The training will certainly be a benefit to the store.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Whatever Stan. I did have an answer to your question. You just didn't like what you read.


No, that wasn't an answer to my question. I asked about stores _*in Canada*_, you answered with a store _*not*_ in Canada. And tossed in an inappropriate insult to a reputable business.

And I thoughtfully inserted the appropriate smilie to let you know that I wasn't really upset that you didn't actually answer the question, and since I've known you for several years and we've traded friendly insults on a regular basis, I don't think this was an appropriate response.

----->  <-----


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I think we need a BIG group hug here!:zip:

But I agree with Stash here.If you have a issue with the new staff at SC,Please keep it to yourself Matty.
The shop is doing a great service and does not need opinionated people online trashing them.
Shawn


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

stash said:


> no, that wasn't an answer to my question. I asked about stores _*in canada*_, you answered with a store _*not*_ in canada. And tossed in an inappropriate insult to a reputable business.
> 
> And i thoughtfully inserted the appropriate smilie to let you know that i wasn't really upset that you didn't actually answer the question, and since i've known you for several years and we've traded friendly insults on a regular basis, i don't think this was an appropriate response.
> 
> -----> :d <-----



-----> :d <-----


----------

